# Mucus Show and Baby's head engaged



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi ladies 

Just looking for an opinion, I've had a mucus show going on with losses over the last 2 days and went in and was seen by a midwife today, who said it was my mucus plug, I've also had a lot of increased discharge  baby is also 4/5th engaged (he was breach a week ago!). She said that labour could be days or weeks away and there is no way to tell. But that its indicative that my cervix is changing and we are getting prepared ..  tI've had cervical issues and she warned me to go straight back to the hospital for any signs pressure, any tightenings, back pain, leak of what could be waters etc, had a few cervical scans with reduction in length seen early on but no Funnelling and no checks since 24 weeks as per hospital policy  

I'm just wondering in your experience if this means it will be sooner rather than later for me to go into labour, I'm only 30+1 and would very much like to keep him cooking for a little bit longer yet

I'm slightly worried that my cervix could dilate due to the issues without any signs, the midwife said I would feel something increased pressure, discomfort in that area but the way baby kicks there an switch spd fanny daggers I'm a bit concerned I may miss something or will it be obvious? Can the pressure and pain be in my back or do you have to have the pain in the front for them to be contractions (sorry of this is a dumb question!!)  

Shellbee xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Shell

It could mean something it could mean nothing. A mucous plug can reform. I don't necessarily think it means that you will go into labour soon. 


Most ladies would be in pain and know that they are labouring. For some it is not as painful as others. So if you have any significant pain please get yourself checked. 

Kaz cxx


----------

